# first grass cut



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

sort of a funny question for me to ask, but I'd rather ask here and get real people's input than read about it in self help articles that don't give any insight really.

I've probably mowed thousands of hours in my life behind a push mower, but we just got our first house last year. So, this is my first spring ever owning my own lawn. When do you mow for the first time? Some of it is starting to grow and other parts not so much. Maybe it doesn't really matter, but I'm hoping to top dress once it gets growing as soon as possible so I am watching it closely so I can get the work done soon as possible. I also have a mowing deck I picked up for my garden tractor I'm sort of itching to test out.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I cut grass when it needs it, there was spots in my yard where it was getting pretty long and others where it was barely growing yet, I cut it last Saturday to even it out, that and I was antsy.


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yesterday morning last of the snow melted for us  which means couple weeks plus mowing time..towards end of May first cut,I like to plan first cut w/rain following 24 hours...I also let double height before cutting.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Mow when it looks like it needs it and grass/ground is dry.

Here, only time grass isn't green is during summer when you can't keep enough water on it. Mowed yesterday and it was either the 4th or 5th mow for the yr. Has been very wet this spring.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Mow when it looks like it needs it and grass/ground is dry.
> 
> Here, only time grass isn't green is during summer when you can't keep enough water on it. Mowed yesterday and it was either the 4th or 5th mow for the yr. Has been very wet this spring.




Yep we have got about 5, or 6 cuttings in so far, and the rain is keeping it growing fast.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

A lot of us go through the exact same thing. We are on our fourth cut of the season and we still have some spots where the grass is short. When the taller grass starts looking shabby, Cut it. The rest will eventually catch up. Enjoy your new task... It can be quite rewarding!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

2nd cutting yesterday


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------

